# 1975 Power Wagon control valve Problem



## zone5 (Mar 4, 2005)

I have a 75 Dodge with the factory equipped sno fitter package. It has the engine mounted pump, and the control valves that are directly controlled by manual levers in the cab. Here's my problem. The valve bodies are bolted to a piece of cast aluminum that the high pressure goes into. That piece of Aluminum is getting cracks in it, and leaking. I've been to my local welding expert, and he told me that he could try and weld it, but it was going to continue to crack, and that he might make it worse trying to weld. So I'm looking for that part. I've done a million net searches, with no luck. I'm not even sure what or who made the valve body.

I am hoping that someone knows where I can find this part, or if I can't find it, something that I can use in its place. I've attached a picture of the valve with the cracked part circled in red, and then in the next post is just the piece I need.


----------



## zone5 (Mar 4, 2005)

and this is the piece I am looking for


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I have one in the barn. I'll go dig it up. I had too many problems with the valve body leaking so I removed every thing and installed a western power unit.


----------



## zone5 (Mar 4, 2005)

SnoFarmer said:


> I have one in the barn. I'll go dig it up. I had too many problems with the valve body leaking so I removed every thing and installed a western power unit.


That would be FANTASTIC!!!!!!!

Let me know the cost and stuff, and I'll get you money ASAP. The board won't let me send PM's, so you can email me if you like at
[email protected]


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I'll send you an e-mail as soon as i find it, I found the pump, reservoir, so i'm in the right spot I'm 99.99 0/0 I still have it. there are no lights in the barn so I'll look first thing in the am,

People with old dodges have to stick together


----------



## zone5 (Mar 4, 2005)

SnoFarmer said:


> I'll send you an e-mail as soon as i find it, I found the pump, reservoir, so i'm in the right spot I'm 99.99 0/0 I still have it. there are no lights in the barn so I'll look first thing in the am,
> 
> People with old dodges have to stick together


That sounds great!!! purplebou Yup, the old Dodge is held together with spit and superglue, but she still goes. Believe it or not, 37,000 original miles. My Father in Law bought her brand new in 1975. Plowed and pulled a 5th wheel on vacation, and sat the rest of the time. I appreciate you looking for me!!!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I found it!! 
Hope it works for you. I know it does't look like the stock one you have. I made this part in a machining class i took a long time ago and I used it for many years on my Dodge. It will need new O-rings and there is a pressure relief installed in it or use yours if it it in better condition.
This part it the weakest link in the system thats why I made the new one out of a aluminum billet It won't blow apart. If it doesn't work take it to a vocational school machinist shop and show & tell ,give a sob story, show them the part I made and I bet they will make you a new one or go to a machine shop and have one made. If you continue to have problems call Steve at
Vintage Power Wagons,in Fair Field Ia. Sorry, I don't have his # handy, tell him your story he can find you a new old stock part,( they stopped making them a long time ago) they have every thing related to old Dodges.
I'll Email you so I can get your address for shiping.


----------



## zone5 (Mar 4, 2005)

I got the part from Sno Farmer. A beautiful piece of work. Fits perfectly, and the best part, NO leaks. Compare this picture to the original bracket, to see how HD a piece he made.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I'm glad every thing worked out  I see you used your bi-pass. 
It looks good seeing it put to use again!


----------



## zone5 (Mar 4, 2005)

SnoFarmer said:
 

> I'm glad every thing worked out  I see you used your bi-pass.
> It looks good seeing it put to use again!


Yup, you told me you weren't sure about your bypass, so I screwed mine in. I have NO clue how to set them, so I figured that the bypass from my old one worked, so I might as well use it.

Notice that there is NO red fluid on the inner fender. First time this winter.

Don't throw out your other old PW parts. knock on wood, the other parts are all working at least today, but you never know.

Thanks again!!!!!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

lol!! no red fluid on the fender!! 

I'm sure the old pump is good!
Now if it would just [email protected]#w  
I have a couple of odds and ends left over from parting out a donor truck...
once again your welcome, glad it worked out..


----------



## Bayrat (Oct 11, 2004)

Those were great trucks. Full-time four wheel drive with differential in the case. Only thing that would break is the body for the most part. I have plowed with several of them and LOVE the engine driven hydraulics!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Not on my 74 W200, just old heavy duty brass warren lock-out hubs with the Dana70F opt, and an divorced 205 new process transfer case. No diff or belt in that old case just gears!!! :waving: The engine driven hyd does have some good points....
I had a lot of fun plowing with her but now after 31 years of plowing, 18 years with me, she has earned a rest. She now is the back up to my back up truck


----------



## selser420 (Jun 27, 2004)

Nothing like being able to make your own parts!! I'm a CNC machinist and its come in handy many times when I've needed somthing thats impossible to find or when the original design is flawed...I just make it the right way!!! Love that old Dodge...my dad had one when I was a kid, I think his was late 60's early 70's. When he got rid of it in 84 you couldn't open the drivers door(might fall off!!), the bed had a wood floor, and you had to use a rake to reach across the bed to pull the bed sides together so you could close the tailgate. It had a solid drivetrain and plow though! He put it in the paper for 1100 dollars and it sold by 11am that morning.


----------



## zone5 (Mar 4, 2005)

That is pretty much the shape ours is in. As you can see from the picture, its not too rusted out on the body yet, but if you crawl under it with your eyes open, you will be sorry with all the rust that falls on you. Takes a bit to start when its cold, but it runs like a champ. Its looking like we may need to put a clutch in it this spring. For some reason after 30 years, its getting shaky.  I'm dreding pulling that cast iron transfer case and trans. Not to mention, the rusty bolts with 30 years of rust on them.


----------



## sbt1 (Jan 30, 2005)

*Hey, enjoyed reading this thread!*

Reminded me of when I was a kid- Dad had an (approx). 66 Dodge, the ones with the great big headlight surround.

It had a Meyer lift-only plow, controlled by a manual push-pull control knob with a red plastic round end about and inch and a half or so in diameter. Push in to lower, pull out to lift.

No power angle, had to get out and manually change the angle. I think Dad just devised his route (old conference center property in Pembroke, NH) to never have to change the angle!

Wonder if that old truck is alive today


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

pics of the sno-commander


----------

